# proplan vs acana result (w/ pict)



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

proplan shreded blend adult beef n rice, finished 15kg bag on 3 - 3.5cup/ day









this one, acana adult dog, finished 7.5kg bag on 2.5 - 3 cup/ day









please figure it out yourself......


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL not sure what we're supposed to be seeing here? They look the same.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry, they look the same to me too ?????


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Is he heavier in the second pic?


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

It looks like he became more of a male in the 2nd picture. LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I think that what is being seen is simply maturity and shouldn't be attributed to a particular food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And, of course, as we say often, what one dog does well on doesn't necessarily reflect what another dog's response will be.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll add that I will *NEVER* feed the Shredded Blend formulas. Those "shreds" are not meat, but soy. We fought hard to have Pro Plan bring back the original formulas, and thankfully they took heed. (Given the massive flood of calls, letters, and emails they received, it would have been business suicide for them _not _to have paid attention - their Pro Club members comprise a quite large percentage of their overall sales, not to mention referrals...)


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Shoot, I don't know what differences we are suppose to see and I signed on to ask about Acana too. I'm feeding Pacific Acana and thinking of switching to Natural Balance LID (Fish/Sweet Potato). Any suggestions?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't see much difference other than possibly more coat in the 2nd picture and a very happy looking dog. Personally, I don't know if you can really judge the cosmetic benefits of a food after just one bag - it's probably too short of a time period for the body to adjust. Without hesitation I would say that between those two foods, Acana is a much higher quality food.

I want to tell you that your Bruno has grown in the a very handsome looking fella. I remember you were so concerned a while back that he wasn't a good size, etc.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He does look like he has more testerone when being fed Acana. Other then that and with the different lighting in the pictures...can't see a difference.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I really can't see much difference either, maybe his coat is a little heavier in the second pic but that's about it!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Looks like a fuller and healthier coat in the second picture.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> I don't see much difference other than possibly more coat in the 2nd picture and a very happy looking dog. Personally, I don't know if you can really judge the cosmetic benefits of a food after just one bag - it's probably too short of a time period for the body to adjust. Without hesitation I would say that between those two foods, Acana is a much higher quality food.
> 
> I want to tell you that your Bruno has grown in the a very handsome looking fella. I remember you were so concerned a while back that he wasn't a good size, etc.


 
It is generally accepted that it takes a minimum of 3 months on a particular food to see any noticeable improvements. (Going to a _poorer _quality food than what has been fed will surely cause problems sooner than that, ie diarrhea, itching, etc.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't see any difference at all either. They both look exactly the same. If you are referring to having more of a coat in the second picture, that is just part of the growing up process and is going to happen anyway regardless of the food that you feed.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

the difference:
1. we feed less with acana
2. look at the front leg muscle on second pict, being not exercise it's noticeable that his muscle grown so much well than the first picture
3. yes, the coat difference

i'm very surprise what a food can do just with one bag consumption. 
At first pict, we finished bag twice as much as second pict.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> the difference:
> 1. we feed less with acana
> 2. look at the front leg muscle on second pict, being not exercise it's noticeable that his muscle grown so much well than the first picture
> 3. yes, the coat difference
> ...


 
I believe that it is wholly coincidental, and is his natural maturing process, which would be expected at his age.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Soon After i finish the 13.5kg bag of acana
i'll take another newer picture to compare again

after that, next project is surely to try pro plan performance again
Once i've used it, but i forgot to take photo, beside that his appetite was very low on pp performance


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My suggestion would be to quit experimenting and let the dog grow up, feed him the food that he likes and that you think he is healthiest on.. With all due respect, this shouldn't be a project. 
He's going to be what his genetics made him.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> My suggestion would be to quit experimenting and let the dog grow up, feed him the food that he likes and that you think he is healthiest on.. With all due respect, this shouldn't be a project.
> He's going to be what his genetics made him.


acana is the food that i think he like better than the other, but i really have a seriously inconsistency of stool with this food. some day better stool, some other day he had a soft and sticky stool.

the best stool i really like is when we fed him pro plan performance, smaller stool, very consistent and firm. but the problem i have remember with pp performance was the "hard" kibble and poor appetite on this food.
also, the price always increased whenever i finished the bag and want to buy again. last year already incresed price by more than 50%.... so insane here..... surely it's about pro plan and eukanuba as big market petfood here.

so, i'm still searching for better food amongs the limited brand available in my country.


----------

